# Jesus, crappie and catfish



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Spent about an hour sitting at the cross (my wife insisted on me putting up) this morning, enjoying the weather and thanking God for his blessings and his sacrifice that we will celebrate all week. I would encourage y'all to think about the true story behind Easter and speak a word of thanks for it. 
That's your sermon for the day!
On to the fishing. Hit the lake starting early Friday with visions of a box full of crappie. I caught 2. Water level was up almost 3' and still rising which I am blaming for the bad bite. Decided to net a few shad and try the catfish but decided honey doos may be a better idea. Had just enough time Friday afternoon to net 20 for a half hearted trot line tied at the dock. Didn't even bother to go down and look at it till the next morning. The vine I had it tied to had come loose and was one good pull away from being gone. Got nine fish off of it including 2 16# flat heads and 1 19# blue cat. The rest were 2 - 5 pound channels and blues. The second flat head bit my thumb and a drop and a well timed flop ended up with an accidental release. Flat head and boat floor pic attached (don't judge my boat neatness)
Water began to fall Saturday afternoon and I found a few crappie willing to bite including the 16.25" 2.3#er. All crappie were release. Yes I long armed him in the pic but I want you to see the fish and not me! Great weekend and if anybody's headed that way, this would be a great week to fish millers ferry


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

And if your thinking about bait size check out the 8"crappie that came out of a 3# catfish!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Fine boat of fish right there. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good job Tryn.
I would love to have those groceries.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Dang you stick 1 trot line out and catch more cats than I think were caught total at the last cat rally. Fine work. I am so envious of you cabin. My family has one in Maine that is on a river w/trout and a lake with great small mouth bass 10 minutes up the road miss it so much. No better place to spend quality time with with family, self reflect And get away from it all then a cabin with fishing close by. Military makes it near impossible to get up there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad u got some good catfish meat to break up that crappie routine!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like a good time up there Try'n ! Flatheads from the dock = awesome !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The flatheads in the lake was surprising. Usually just blues and channels. Nice surprise. Putting flat heads in the green egg now


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> The flatheads in the lake was surprising. Usually just blues and channels. Nice surprise. Putting flat heads in the green egg now


That's right on time, we haven't eaten yet. Extra cheese in my cheese grits please!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

No grits- it's the diet. Catfish and salad. I'll take it


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Man I miss river fishing. Can't wait to fire up the 3.5 Merc and head up river at the speed of smell. Juggin starts about June 1 I think.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Love the shot of the crappie inside the little channel.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Speaking of. .... you skinny yet ?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> Speaking of. .... you skinny yet ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




Tomorrow makes 2 weeks. Think I'm down about 10 pounds and had to find a new hole in my belt! Gotten pretty easy and except fir the first couple days I haven't been hungry - much. Knees are much better and I'm feeling good


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Love the shot of the crappie inside the little channel.




Really?? Made me mad!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Really?? Made me mad!




I like that it portrays the fact that a little fish can eat a fish not much smaller than itself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> I like that it portrays the fact that a little fish can eat a fish not much smaller than itself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah but I would have liked it better if the crappie had a catfish in his belly. Our lake is loaded with 6-8" crappie. I catch about 25 every trip. I think they call it "lake turnover ". Sometimes the small ones swallow the jig to deep and end up dying, guessing that's what this was. Can't imagine what effect those flat heads are having. Hate I dropped the big one


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Great report. How many hooks did that trot line have? 9 fish on 1 line is amazing. I can set out 25 bush hooks and not catch 9 cats.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> Great report. How many hooks did that trot line have? 9 fish on 1 line is amazing. I can set out 25 bush hooks and not catch 9 cats.




Last year it had 30. But now it has about 20. I usually don't do this well but the water was high and starting to fall. Set the same line out 3 weeks ago with cut shad and didn't catch a fish - right time, right place


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice haul of fish and a sho'nuff stud crappie. Were you using cut shad or live shad?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Nice haul of fish and a sho'nuff stud crappie. Were you using cut shad or live shad?




Usually cut them in half but in a rush and left them whole and double hooked them thru the head and body. They were live but after the hook thru the head it didn't last


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, you CAT be-having a CRAPPIE year!!!


----------

